# Pocketbook Grips



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Whats a "pocket book" grip?


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

John Valdes said:


> Whats a "pocket book" grip?


I think it's a tightwad client. They've got a "grip on their pocketbook"


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pocketbook Grip 6 Bolt*
6 Bolt Pocketbook Comealong Grips for the pulling of wire up to an initial sag-tension; self-contained unit no loose parts. Our clamps are modeled from industry standard. Clamp down bolts are peened so when opened for installation, flange nuts will not be lost.
*Grips are custom made to your cable needs.
Orders typically ship in 1-4 days.
Features:
Length*: 30.11″ overall
*Weight*: 27lbs.
*Maximum tension limit:* 12,000 lbs or 50% of the rated strength of the conductor, whichever is smaller
*Size Range: * .415” – 1.250” diameter
*Bolt size: * 5/8” steel
*Bail*: 5/8” steel, trivalent zinc chromate finish
*Torque:* 60 ft-lb
*Regular Price: *$848


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

For aerial work, I use Klein Haven grips, Chicago grips (steel), or Klein type B for figure 8 cable.

Never used a pocketbook grip, ever.......


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, this is going well.


----------



## Cableguy1977 (Nov 10, 2021)

Yes, pocketbook grips are for aerial work. The post from jw0445 shows one that is most common in the field. They are also commonly available in 4-hole and 9-hole versions used for pulling sagging optical ground wire and conductor cable up to an initial sag-tension or during clipping operations.


----------



## Cableguy1977 (Nov 10, 2021)

Signal1 said:


> For aerial work, I use Klein Haven grips, Chicago grips (steel), or Klein type B for figure 8 cable.
> 
> Never used a pocketbook grip, ever.......


Is this just personal preference or are there reasons you do not use pocketbook grips?


----------

